# 1.75" Minnie Traction Engine



## dnalot (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi

Its done. For information on the build see

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=24759

For a youtube video see

https://youtu.be/wOb7zlnBhxs

The Minnie was designed by Leonard C. Mason in the late 1960s. I found a used book with the drawings and a how to write up. The scale was 1" to the foot but I have built mine at 1.75" to the foot. 

If anyone wants a photo of some detail or just another angle let me know. 

Mark Toland


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 30, 2016)

That is beautiful. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 31, 2016)

Very nicely done and certainly a contender for Project of teh Month now its back up and running.


----------



## kvom (Mar 31, 2016)

POM material there!


----------



## cwelkie (Mar 31, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous Mark!
Love combination of colours.
Charlie


----------



## 10K Pete (Mar 31, 2016)

Wow, that's absolutely beautiful!!

Pete


----------



## Herbiev (Mar 31, 2016)

Now that is a true masterpiece.


----------



## dnalot (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi

Thanks for the kind words. Makes me want to start something new rather soon. A big project like this takes its toll. Been needing  to do a little machine maintenance and a few chores for the wife.  Once that's taken care of I will be back in the shop playing. I'm thinking I may now have the needed talents to take a stab at an IC engine.


----------



## P.J (Apr 1, 2016)

That is so lovely!


----------

